# Showumping Instructors // Recommendations?



## MorganAN00 (14 April 2018)

Based in Somerset. Looking for someone who is good with a more nervous rider to get used to a new pony.


----------



## QuantockHills (14 April 2018)

MorganAN00 said:



			Based in Somerset. Looking for someone who is good with a more nervous rider to get used to a new pony.
		
Click to expand...

Jo Roberts is very good.... her base is in Woolavington, nr Bridgwater. Look up Middlemoor equestrian on Facebook. She's very encouraging and also runs camps.


----------

